# HELP! baby teeth won't fall out



## Pipikuma

Kimmy is a bit over 6 months old now (toy poodle) and I've noticed that quite a few of her baby teeth still hasn't fallen out yet. Some of them are grown in two rows, so on the outside of new tooth and those I find that I can wiggle a little bit. However, some of them are grown in the same row as the new tooth and those I can't wiggle at all...Is there anything I can do now to help them fall out? Should I try to pull them out? If need be, when can I take her to a vet to extract them?

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## caroline429

You should take her to the vet. Please don't try and pull them out yourself. If they are still rooted in there, they will need to be removed under anesthetic. It's important to get the retained baby teeth taken out as early as possible so the adult teeth can hopefully move into their proper place. If you're planning on getting her spayed soon, perhaps the teeth can be taken care of at the same time but I would take her to the vet now for an assessment.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

You seriously need to have them removed if there are that many retained! My Molly had 2 retained incisors removed when she was spayed so I could avoid putting her under anesthesia a second time.(She was 5 months old) It is important to have it done as it can affect the bite. Good wishes to you both!

P.S. In the meantime, make sure she has a good raw meaty bone to chew on! It'll help a bit!


----------



## mom24doggies

Absolutely get them removed pronto! I waited too long on Raven, now his little teeth are very messed up. I asked my vet to do it when he was 6 mo, vet said no, to wait and see if they would fall out. They didn't and I finally took him to a different vet for it when he was 8 mo. But it was too late, his lower canines came in too narrow and have knocked two of his canines out of line. He also has an underbite, that didn't help. He has one gnarly little bite! Oh well, it gives him a fabulous chin lol. We will just have to keep on top of the dentals, I have a feeling he will need them a lot.


----------



## fjm

It rather depends on whether the baby teeth are pushing the adult teeth out of line. If they are, they need to come out. If not, I'd wait a bit longer. The looser ones will probably come out very soon, in any case. Best to check with your vet.


----------



## Rhett'smom

Oh please take your baby to the vet and have them pulled .. I know it will/ could be expensive but she will be much better off in the long run.. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brenda-A

Teddy had the same problem. He had 3 baby teeth, but they were not pushing his other teeth out of place. One fell out on its own and the other two were removed when he had surgery for a broken leg. 

What I did meanwhile is floss in between the baby tooth and adult tooth. I've read that since they are soo close together food could get stuck and that makes the baby teeth rot. 
Other than that, if there is space, just wait till you neuter him or go to ur vet and ask how much it is to get them removed. I went to different vets they all pushed for neutering so it's always cheaper to just neater and get them removed then.

I have also read to give them like a chew toy or a rope and they will loosen up and fall on their own.


----------



## Harrymummy

One of Harry canine tooth had come through and the baby tooth still present despite Ll the front baby teeth having fallen out weeks earlier. The vet saw him and said not to worry. Although it was sitting side by side of the adult tooth there was no immediate risk. Low and behold two weeks later it fell out at its own accord. 

Best go to the vet nd check it out


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katbrat

Our toy poodle had so many baby teeth in when adult teeth starting coming in she looked like a shark. She ended up having ten baby teeth pulled, but the vet did not have us wait to do it because it could have caused her problems.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

Get them removed they say if they aren't out by 6-8 months they should be removed.. I was able to get all but three out with tug of war... After about a year her baby canine snapped in half so just went ahead and did... Should have done it as soon as I noticed all adult teeth were in or even coming in.. In hindsight


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pipikuma

Thanks for everyone's reply! I took her to the vet and hopefully will be removing them very soon when I get her spayed (provided she doesn't come into heat soon)


----------



## WillyBilly

I agree, get them removed. I have a chihuahua who is 4 now. Her teeth didn't fall out when her permanent teeth came through. My vet. Brought it to my attention, but never emphasize the importance of removal, so I let it go. Last Summer I collected 9 of her baby teeth, after stepping on each of then. I switched vets recently who pointed out the dental issues Sophie has today. I noticed Sophie not being able to eat kibble like she used to. It's too late for her for a fix, and today I mix canned food with a small amount of kibble. I would hate any dog to be unable to chew. My SPOO has beautiful teeth and I'm so happy for that. The long term implications of not removing baby teeth is too great. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Grace

I don't know if anyone might've already mentioned this, but in the meantime maybe you could try giving her harder things to chew in hopes that one or more of the retained teeth might naturally fall out. We have an antler that's pretty hard & did the trick for getting my pup's retained tooth out. It may not work, but I feel like it couldn't hurt.

If you feel like an antler is too hard for your pup's teeth (they shouldn't chew on antlers every day because they're so hard), maybe you could alternate that w/one of the hard Nylabones made for strong/moderate chewers.


----------



## CT Girl

I am not a Nylabones fan since I have witnessed several dogs who have bitten off bits of plastic. Antlers, bullies, trachea and if your not opposed to raw chicken bones (not sure of your dog's size so I can be specific what part of the chicken). My vet advised me to do this for Swizzle as some had not fallen out. They did the trick so no extraction was needed. My vet also mentioned not to let them stay too long as they could cause problems in the long run.


----------



## jlf45764

Hi! I know this is an old thread but I really need some advice. Trixie is having problems with her 2 bottom canine teeth. The adult teeth have come in but the 2 baby teeth haven't fallen out. I am going to call her vet in the morning to get an appt. to have her teeth checked out. What worries me is what if he wants to go ahead and pull them now? I was going to wait awhile to have her spayed because she is so little, about 4 lbs. I don't want her to have to go through having anesthesia twice. One for the teeth pulling and later to be spayed. I really don't know what to do and this has me very worried. She will be 6 months old this Tues, Jan. 7. Thank-you for any help anyone can give me.


----------



## N2Mischief

Are they loose at all??? Misha had to have 15 baby teeth pulled! It is very common with toys. I had the surgeries done separately because at that time we were planning on showing and 1. I didn't want her bite messed up, and 2. We weren't planning on spay till after she was done showing (though we never planned on breeding). 

Things didn't go as planned, and we ended up spaying her. But I am still glad we got to wait until after her 1st heat to spay.


----------



## jlf45764

N2Mischief said:


> Are they loose at all??? Misha had to have 15 baby teeth pulled! It is very common with toys. I had the surgeries done separately because at that time we were planning on showing and 1. I didn't want her bite messed up, and 2. We weren't planning on spay till after she was done showing (though we never planned on breeding).
> 
> Things didn't go as planned, and we ended up spaying her. But I am still glad we got to wait until after her 1st heat to spay.


No her baby teeth aren't loose at all. That is what I want to do too, wait until after Trixie's lst or even 2nd heat before having her spayed. Did Misha get along ok with the anesthesia?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

jlf45764 said:


> No her baby teeth aren't loose at all. That is what I want to do too, wait until after Trixie's lst or even 2nd heat before having her spayed. Did Misha get along ok with the anesthesia?


They can pull the baby teeth with a light sedative - they forgot to take out Teaka's when she was spayed, so brought her back a couple of weeks later, they gave her a light sedative, took 2 minutes to pull them, watched her for a half hour, and then home we went!
No need to risk anesthesia for baby teeth!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlf45764

Thank-you so much N2Mischief and Tiny Poodles for all your help! I feel better knowing that they can use a light sedative on Trixie instead of the anesthesia.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

jlf45764 said:


> Thank-you so much N2Mischief and Tiny Poodles for all your help! I feel better knowing that they can use a light sedative on Trixie instead of the anesthesia.


Some vets will try to tell you different - but if they try, find a different vet!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief

Misha was completely knocked out, and she bled a lot and was very slow to wake up from anesthesia. Scared the heck out of me. I took her home within 2 hours after surgery and I had over an hour drive. I kept watching the road and trying to watch her at the same time. Anyways, if they can do it like Tiny said, do that! Especially with only 2 to pull. 

The vet that did Misha was so sweet, it was my breeders vet and he himself has a toy poodle from my breeder. He was so concerned about Misha and was very careful. He had me come in while she was still under so that I could hold her when she was waking up. He wanted her to know her mommy was there so she wouldn't be scared. 

BTW, by that evening she was crunching hard food and seemed to have NO pain!


----------

